#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Wanbetalers

## sd_2

Beste medeforummers

Ik ben wel eens benieuwd wat de ervaringen van de ondernemers in ons midden zijn, wat betreft wantbetalers.
Ik vraag me dit juist af omdat ikzelf sinds een klein jaartje ondernemer ben in deze branche en al na enkele maanden mijn eerste wanbetaler had plakken (notabene een ander licht-geluids bedrijf). We lopen nu al zeker een half jaar te wachten en hebben sinds kort (na 3 aanmaningen en 100 telefoontjes) een advocaat ingeschakeld om onze zuurverdiende centjes los te peuteren.

Dus laat maar komen die reacties over soortgelijke problemen, of oplossingen die gehanteerd worden (advocaat, incasso, "deurwaarder binnen zonder kloppen"?). Of misschien willen jullie wel uitkomen over wie de rotte appels zijn die onze branche verzieken.

Alle reacties zijn welkom....

Groet,
Dennis

----------


## Banned

als het om geld gaat kun je niemand vertrouwen ZEKER als het een n ieuwe klant is !

Ik laat bij klussen altijd de helft vooraf betalen en de andere helft tijdens het feest ! 

wordt er niet betaald voor een bepaalde tijd tijdens het feest gaat er gewoon de stekker uit ! 

Organisatie wordt aangekeken en door de bezoekers onder druk gezet ! 

Jij bent hiervoor niet verantwoordelijk want je hebt een afspraak met organisator gemaakt ! 

die komt het niet na dus sta jij in het recht om de stekker eruit te halen ! 

Bij losse verhuurklussen aan derden altijd borg vragen en het gehuurde bedrag laten betalen ! plus een goed kontrakt opmaken met voorwaarden die je kun t deponeren bij de kvk ! 

Sta je altijd sterk.

Mochten er problemen zijn bij diefstal kun je altijd de persoon in kwestie aanspreken want je hebt zijn gegevens ( als ze natuurlijk niet vals zijn ) dan heb je een groter probleem.

Sta jij in je recht kunnen alle extra kosten op de persoon verhaald worden ! 

Wat wel vaak gebeurt is dat de grotere bedrijven gebruik maken van de kleinere bedrijven en juist niet op tijd betalen terwijl jij andersom direkt moet betalen aan dat grote bedrijf !

Tis net als bij de belasting Moet je betalen heb je een bepaald termijn KRIJG je geld kan je er ook tot sint juttemis wachten voordat je het krijgt.

----------


## berolios

Helaas een veel-te-veel voorkomend probleem in onze branche!!

Het zijn vooral de PA-bedrijven en grotere organisatoren die vaak pas heel laat betalen, daarbij is de late betaling van de organisator ook de oorzaak van de late betaling van PA-bedrijven.

Als je een eigen bedrijfje hebt, zou ik mijn klanten ALTIJD op de dag zelf laten betalen (liefst gewoon ook cash). Spreek je over grotere bedragen (zeg 2.500 of meer), dan zou ik afspreken het bedrag via internet of telefoon op de dag zelf over te boeken. Daarnaast houden wij aan dat wanneer een klant een keer duidelijk zonder goede reden (véél) te laat betaald, de volgende klussen allemaal met 50% vooraf gaan (met inachtname van alle redelijkheid natuurlijk). In het geval van bedrijfsfeesten gaat deze regeling natuurlijk niet werken, maar meestal verzacht de interessante marge op die klussen de pijn van het wachten op je geld wel enigzins en meestal wordt dat ook netjes binnen 1 of 2 maanden betaald, zo is in ieder geval mijn ervaring. Wij hebben trouwens 2 'bazen', eentje regelt alle zaken en haalt de klussen binnen (good cop), de ander zorgt dat alle afspraken ook worden nageleefd (bad cop), deze methode werkt voor ons erg goed, ik bedoel: het gebeurt natuurlijk wel allemaal op een prettige en redelijke manier.

Als free-lancer heb je helaas vaak een minder sterke positie. Hierbij geldt ook vaak: hoe belangrijker je bent voor een bedrijf, hoe gewilliger ze zijn jou op tijd te betalen, de écht grote betalingsachterstanden komen op die manier dus terecht bij de 'laagsten' in de hierarchie. Toevallig hebben wij deze zomer een conflict gehad met een redelijk grote verhuurder (namen noemen heeft weinig zin), wij hebben toen als free-lance-team één front gevormd (belangrijke technici kwamen toen dus ook op voor de minder belangrijke), waarna (een deel van) het verschuldigde bedrag bijna direct werd overgemaakt, dat is in mijn ogen het enige wapen dat je hiertegen hebt als free-lancer.

Nu probeer ik alleen voor bands en bedrijven te werken die gewoon goed voor hun personeel en free-lancers zorgen, zodat je deze kopzorgen niet hebt. Maar goed, je bent niet altijd in een positie waarin je je klanten voor het uitzoeken hebt natuurlijk.

Wat Memphisto hierboven aanhaalt met de stekker eruit trekken vind ik in de meeste gevallen te ver gaan. Maar bedenk wel dat je de macht hebt dat te doen en dat je die macht ook zeker kunt gebruiken in extreme gevallen. Zo ken ik nog een verhaal van een systeem-tech die voor een belangrijke show alle processors had gemute en gelockt en weigerde het systeem aan te zetten voordat alle openstaande facturen betaald waren.... reken er maar op dat hij zijn duiten binnen de minuut kreeg !

Maar goed, ik denk dat duidelijkheid en consistentie naar jouw klanten toe in dit geval de twee belangrijkste oplossingen zijn.

Veel succes verder, hopelijk heb je er wat aan!

----------


## sd_2

Het gaat me niet zozeer om het te laat betalen, maar het NIET betalen. In ons geval ging het om een freelance klus tijdens het Wereld Muziek Concours in het stadion te Kerkrade. We hadden onze klant nog nooit ontmoet en konden zijn bedrijf ook niet, maar waren via via terecht gekomen. Onze man zou die dag licht doen in zijn eentje, maar wel de beschikking hebben over enkele stagehands. 
Eenmaal daargekomen was er niet veel geregeld, de stagehands waren er niet en de apparatuur was ook niet veel soeps (lees: budget).
Het zou de bedoeling zijn de hele show te bouwen en dan zou savonds een lichtman komen om de show te mixen. Onze klant gaf zelf al aan dat deze klus eigenlijk wat te groot voor hem was, maar desondanks had ie em toch aangenomen. Om de verloren stagehands te compenseren had onze klant zijn zoon ter beschikking gesteld om mee te helpen, deze had er al helemaal geen verstand van en wilde de voeding van de moving heads op de dimmers prikken (waar hij naderhand zelfs ons de schuld van gaf). Samengevat was de hele dag slecht geregeld, en is onze man zelfs nog na de show daargebleven om te helpen afbreken terwijl dat niet de bedoeling was (over tegemoetkomen gesproken).

Er was een uurprijs afgesproken en de week erna dus een mooi faktuurtje gestuurd maar na een maand nog geen centjes. Eens ffkes bellen dan.... toen zouden we een correctie toegestuurd hebben gekregen van onze klant....ff wachten dan maar op de post (nog nooit geen correctie gezien, dus weet niet wat het is). Na een week ng niks gekregen. Nog een paar keer gebeld, zou allang aangekomen moeten zijn zecht hij. Nog es gestuurd, maar nu op ander adres. Weer niks ontvangen. Dan maar es langs gaan om verhaal te halen (waren alweer 3 maanden verder), en toen bleek pas dat WIJ slecht werk hadden geleverd. Dan heb ik zoiets van: kan je dat niet op de dag zelf zeggen, of schriftelijk melden na een week. We zouden die correctie gefaxt krijgen, na een maand nog niks. Tussendoor ook nog tig keer gebeld, en aanmaningen verstuurd, maar geen reactie van zijn kant uit.
Uiteindelijk na 5 maanden hebben we toch een advokaat ingeschakeld want we hebben geen zin meer om met hem te praten, heeft toch geen zin.

Nu ff afwachten of het hem lukt.

Al met al lijkt het toch dat je echt goed moet zorgen dat je altijd in je recht staat. En inderdaad als het mogelijk is je van te voren laten betalen.

Groet, Dennis

Ik denk inderdaad dat het heel belangrijk is om vooral alles zwartwit op papier te hebben staan

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Eventjes snel reageren. 

Wij hanteren bij klanten standaard 8 dagen voor een opdracht volledig betalen. Indien het gaat om een vaste klant, heeft deze een betalingstermijn tussen de 8 en 30 dagen. Sommige gaan daar helaas nog wel eens overheen ...

Ik ken elke klant persoonlijk en ook al komen dingen op het laatste moment binnen, dan nog waag ik er een extra gesprek en wat tijd van te voren aan om de klant te leren kennen. 

Het verhaal hierboven getuigd van liefde voor het vak, maar ik denk dat je wel zal moeten leren om dit nooit meer op dezelfde wijze te doen. 

Ik ga uit van een stel regel dat zegt : 
"Indien je het niet zelf hebt geregeld, gaat het per definitie verkeerd" 

Nu klinkt dat misschien heel cru, maar als ik bovenstaand lees, klopt het best wel..

Daarom hou ik een slag om de arm en regel of meteen na afloop en kort in de dagen erna een soort van nabespreking.

----------


## ralph

> citaat:Ik ga uit van een stel regel dat zegt : 
> "Indien je het niet zelf hebt geregeld, gaat het per definitie verkeerd"



...Dat is lastig als je personeel hebt!

Wij verhuren uitsluitend op basis van vooruitbetaling.
Klanten kunnen aan de balie contant betalen of pinnen, zelfs betaling middels creditcard is mogelijk.
Vooruit betelen per bank-giro is tevens een mogelijkheid.

Gebeurt bovenstaande niet, dan geen handel.

----------


## sd_2

Hey jongens,

Bedankt voor de reacties. Ik ga eens goed denken hoe ik mijn business waterdicht kan krijgen. En inderdaad is van te voren betalen een van de betere methodes. Alleen zit ik met diverse klanten waarbij het van te voren betalen moeilijk is. De klant in deze kwestie had ons waarschijnlijk niet van te voren betaald omdat hij ONS niet kon. En van de andere kant heb ik dan zoiets: we kunnen alle klanten gebruiken, en wil ik zie niet bij voorbaat al afschrikken. We zijn pas een beginnend bedrijfje, dus....

Of hebben jullie daar geen ervaring mee. Misschien dat ik de branche ietwat te "vijandelijk" zie.

groeten,
Dennis

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sd_2_
> De klant in deze kwestie had ons waarschijnlijk niet van te voren betaald omdat hij ONS niet kon.



De oplossing voor dit soort problemen is een aanbetalingsregeling: 40% vooraf (ook voor kosten die jij moet maken van te voren, inhuur en dergelijke), 60% achteraf bijvoorbeeld. Daarin wordt het niet kennen/gezond wantrouwen van beide partijen op een schappelijke manier tot uiting gebracht.

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## AJB

Alle bedrijven gebruiken elkaar als bank, en daarmee heb je te leren leven... Heb nog nooit mijn geld niet gekregen, al heeft het soms een beetje moeite gekost. Incasso heeft geen zin; hiermee verbreek je definitief een relatie... Als je klant je 150 klussen op jaarbasis bezorgt, doe je niet zo snel moeilijk; het geld komt toch wel...

Voor verhuurbedrijven ben ik simpel; als ik uiteindelijk mijn geld niet heb, gaat bij een volgende klus de lichttafel in mijn auto... Onderpand in beslag nemen is wettelijk legitiem... (bij gerede twijfel over betaling). Heb deze methode nog nooit hoeven toe te passen, aangezien je vrijwel altijd geld krijgt. Vooraf betalen doe ik nooit; termijn in 30 dagen, met 2 weken marge (redelijk). Daarna is het bellen en uitleggen dat je graag je geld wilt. Hoe redelijker je telefoontje, des te eerder heb je je geld. Kwaad bloed zetten is nooit interessant; je wilt toch dat mensen meewerken ??

Als iemand je beschuldigd van een wanprestatie, is dat een wettelijke term, die bij incasso ter sprake komt. Nu geldt in nederland; wie stelt die bewijst. Laat diegene dus met een redelijke verantwoording komen voor die (heftige)  aantijging. Mocht er enige plausibiliteit in het verhaal zitten, tracht dan te schikken. Lukt dit niet heb jij ALLES gedaan, en heeft een verdere relatie met die klant geen zin. DAT is het moment voor incasso of bezoekje van de Nomads...

grtz AJB

----------


## sd_2

Verder relatie met deze klant heeft ook geen zin meer... dat heeft ie al verpest.
we hadden via via ook nog hoogte gekregen van een ander bedrijf dat ie bezeikt had, daar eens ffkes mee gebeld en het blijkt gewoon dat deze wanbetaler een hobby heeft hieraan. Dat andere bedrijf wachte ook al maanden op geld voor diverse dingen en hebben uiteindelijk na dreigementen wel hun geld ontvangen.

Ik heb me klanten niet voor het oprapen, maar hierin heb ik ook geen zin, dan blijf ik liever een dag thuis zitten.

Thanx jongens, ik ben tevreden met de reacties... maar doordiscucieren kan nog steeds.

groet, dennis

----------


## Gast1401081

Keer langsrijden met de lokale sportschoolbevolking, en jezelf uitnodigen voor het diner wil nog wel eens helpen. 

heb ooit moeten vertellen dat de judoka's mij nodig hadden voor een training, maar dat ik geen geld meer had voor de brandstof. 10 min later : telefonische overboeking met het hele bedrag...

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> heb ooit moeten vertellen dat de judoka's mij nodig hadden voor een training, maar dat ik geen geld meer had voor de brandstof. 10 min later : telefonische overboeking met het hele bedrag...



Die is goed  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ST

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Airwave_





> _Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> heb ooit moeten vertellen dat de judoka's mij nodig hadden voor een training, maar dat ik geen geld meer had voor de brandstof. 10 min later : telefonische overboeking met het hele bedrag...



Goh, dat je zo trots bent op je dreigementen van geweld !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door ST_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Airwave_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> ...



Zo dreigend vind ik het niet, en als iemand je verdiende geld niet geeft (zonder goed reden), dan hoef je toch geen medelijden met zoiemand te hebben?

----------


## ST

Het toont niet van professioneel en zakelijk gedrag om te dreigen met fysiek geweld. Daar zijn namelijk incassobureau's en deurwaarders voor. Het zou een mooie bananenrepubliek worden in Nederland als we maar allemaal gaan dreigen met ons "kort lontje". Natuurlijk is het niet leuk (en dan spreek ik uit ervaring) wanneer je te lang op je geld moet wachten. Maar hoe denk je dat het bij andere klanten overkomt wanneer ze te weten komen dat jij incasso's met vuisten afwerkt ? Je moet aan je toekomst denken en je weet nooit hoe een foute actie jezelf in discrediet kan brengen. Puur patsertjesgedrag dus...

----------


## wimbru

Een collega van ons is gespecialiseerd in discotheekinstallaties. Hij was het beu van steeds maar te moeten rondrijden om zijn afbetalingen te mogen ontvangen zodat hij een truuk bedacht had: 

Hij bouwde een radiogestuurde schakelmodule in de elektriciteitskast en nam  de sleutel van de kast mee. Het koste hem ongeveer 250 euro.

Toen hij zijn geld niet kreeg, kon hij van buiten het gebouw de installatie platleggen.
Met een gewone duw in zijn broekzak kon hij het systeem weer aansteken. Die 250 euro was in de prijs inbegrepen. Hij heeft dezelfde truuk achteraf nog eens gebruikt omdat een herstelling niet betaald werd.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:Vooraf betalen doe ik nooit; termijn in 30 dagen, met 2 weken marge (redelijk).



Niet jij als huurder bepaalt de betalingscondities, dat doet de verhurende partij, indien dat je niet aanstaat staat het je uiteraard wel vrij om elders te huren.

Mensen/bedrijven hebben vaak een grote bek dat ze overal op rekening halen, wel....dan heb ik nieuws, bij mij niet.

mooi oud gezegde: boter bij de vis!

----------


## showband

Als je contractueel niets vastlegt. Is het een wettelijke termijn van 30 dagen. Zodra jouw klant met jouw verkoop/verhuurvoorwaarden instemt kun je alles afspreken wat je wil. Zolang het maar legaal is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## @ndrew

[QUOTE]g[quote] 



> citaat:_Geplaatst door ST_
> 
> Citaat:
> citaat:_Geplaatst door Airwave_
> 
> Citaat:
> _Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> ...



 

zuke gasten vragen toch om een paar tikke als je maanden lang op je knieen moet om je geld te krijgen :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Goh, dat je zo trots bent op je dreigementen van geweld !!!



a ging niet om 100 gulden, maar iets meer...
b bedrijf was binnen 3 weken erna failliet.
c was geen dreigement, maar de waarheid.

----------


## berolios

Soms zou ik ook graag wat extra middelen ter beschikking hebben om mijn centen te krijgen, dit lijkt soms toch écht de enige manier om het überhaupt voor elkaar te krijgen. 

Incasso-bureaus worden wanbetalers niet bang van (die hebben ook bijna geen enkele macht trouwens!).

Gerechtsdeurwaarders kunnen wél iets, maar die zijn meestal véél te duur (ook al krijg ik het terug, ik zal de kosten toch voor moeten schieten, niet?), ook duurt een dergelijk proces vaak erg lang.

De eigenaar van een PA-bedrijf waar ik ben 'begonnen' was tevens ook de eigenaar van een aantal coffee-shops (zijn hobbies waren motoren, terreinwagens, boxen en mengtafels, dus die kocht hij dan gewoon). Als ik voor hem werkte, had ik binnen een week mijn geld (vaak zelfs contant als ik terug op de zaak kwam van een klus). En reken er maar op dat wanneer hij de telefoon pakte om achter achterstallige betalingen (in zijn visie: later dan 2 weken na datum) aan te gaan, hij prompt zijn centjes overgemaakt kreeg. Ik hoef niemand uit te leggen dat dit weinig te maken had met goede bedoelingen van de klant, maar alles met pure diarree in de broek van die klant ! Het was/is een aardige kerel, deed alles voor zijn klanten, maar iedereen wist ook verdomde goed dat hij gewoon op tijd moest betalen.

Je kunt ervan vinden wat je wilt, maar het werkt dus wél.
Daarbij sta je als verhuur-bedrijf toch echt nog wel wat sterker dan als free-lancer.

----------


## DJ.T

Feit blijft nog steeds dat elke vorm van bedreiging gewoon strafbaar is, verbaal dus ook.
Dat een ander iets fout doet, betekend niet meteen dat jij de wet mag overtreden. Besef ook meteen dat jij misschien aan een wanbetaler weinig kan doen, aan iemand die loopt te dreigen met van alles en nog wat kan hij wel wat doen.
Het is krom, maar het is wel de waarheid.
Enne Mac: waarheid of niet, met het noemen van het genoemde impliceer jij wel iets. Je kunt zeggen wat je wilt, maar het is zo dat jij hoopt je geld sneller te krijgen door dat te noemen.
Indirect dreig je met fysiek geweld, volgens de wet is dit gewoon strafbaar.
Je doet het zo snel maar het blijft strafbaar.

----------


## BennyBoy

Laat ik dat bedrijf nou net kennen. 
Maar goed, als ik iemand heb die niet betaald, en het is een collega verhuurder, dan ga ik ook spullen halen bij hem, en hij krijgt ze terug na betaling van...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat een ander iets fout doet, betekend niet meteen dat jij de wet mag overtreden. Besef ook meteen dat jij misschien aan een wanbetaler weinig kan doen, aan iemand die loopt te dreigen met van alles en nog wat kan hij wel wat doen.
> Het is krom, maar het is wel de waarheid.



Ervaring???




> Enne Mac: waarheid of niet, met het noemen van het genoemde impliceer jij wel iets. Je kunt zeggen wat je wilt, maar het is zo dat jij hoopt je geld sneller te krijgen door dat te noemen.
> Indirect dreig je met fysiek geweld, volgens de wet is dit gewoon strafbaar.
> Je doet het zo snel maar het blijft strafbaar.



kan me niet voorstellen dat je met 18 jaar al jurist/advocaat bent, maar : Klaag me maar aan. Ik had mijn 5000 euri binnen 10 minuten binnen. 
Dr zitten in almelo verhuurders die dat soort problemen nog anders oplossen, maar ach....

@ bennie : lijkt me stug, tenzij je in de kernfysica aktief bent...t was een chemisch analysebedrijf. Maar ook de jongens die jij bedoelt konden er wat van.....

----------


## DJ.T

Geen eerste hands ervaring Mac, wel al aardig vaak wat over gehoord.
Ik ben natuurlijk geen jurist, heb pas sinds afgelopen jaar mijn HAVO-diploma en hoop dit jaar mijn VWO-diploma te halen.
Een tijd terug was er ook iets hier over op tv.
Een meneer A had nog niet betaald aan mevrouw B, dit duurde enige tijd en zelfs na meerdere telefoontjes (normale, vriendelijke) heeft meneer A nog steeds niet betaald. Hierop besluit meneer B maar eens een telefoontje te plegen naar meneer A.
Er werd niet iets gezegt als: ''Als je nu niet betaald kom ik je in elkaar slaan'', maar eigenlijk eenzelfde iets als Mac postte, dat zijn vrienden van de sportschool nog wat beweging nodig hadden of iets in die trant.
Hierna is meneer A naar de politie gegaan, heeft aangifte gedaan en aan het eind van het liedje mocht meneer A zelfs het geld houden als smartegeld!
De rechter heeft dit gedaan om meneer en mevrouw B te leren dat geweld, of het dreigen ermee geen oplossing is en bovendien nog strafbaar is ook.
Misschien is het voor jou heel normaal om te dreigen, waarschijnlijk is het eerder een vorm om aan te geven dat de maat vol is, dan dat er echt wat van komt. Toch zou ik hier gewoon mee oppassen, je weet nu hoe het af kan lopen.
Zonde van dat geld dan..

----------


## showband

op een algemene site als J&H bij een algemene post over wanbetalers als algemeen antwoord "potige kerels" neerzetten. Terwijl er verder eigenlijk geen enkel verhaal over andere middelen komt vind ik eerlijk gezegd wat jammer.

Zeker bij grote bedragen zou er misschien iets over kredietwaardigheid, aanvraagje info KvK, verkoopvoorwaarden versus inkoopvoorwaarden, hoe dat nou wel met deurwaarders zit. Of voor mijn part voorbeelden van gebruikte aanmaningen verwacht worden.

Ik begrijp dat de wereld niet recht is. Maar het totaal ontbreken van normale manieren van incasso in dit onderwerp vind ik wel iets waar over nagedacht mag worden door de hele beroepsgroep. Uiteindelijk lijkt de amusementsbusiness dus eigenlijk gewoon een stelletje cowboys op elk niveau. 

En gan nu hieronder maar op mij lopen schelden van 'wacht maar tot jij je geld niet krijgt' en 'lekker weinig keus heb je'.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

Denk niet dat de reacties in dit onderwerp maatgevend zijn voor de manier waarop deze branche omgaat met haar debiteurenbestand.

Weet wel dat bedrijven als Craydon vaan moeite hebben een advies te geven over bedrijven in deze branche, zou best een leuk onderwerp kunnen zijn voor een CE student: "overlevingstermijn van nieuwe bedrijven in de entertainment industrie".

Met verdiepingsopdracht: kredietwaardigheid van bedrijven in dezelfde industrie.

Waar het mijns inziens vaak op misloopt is dat er teveel aannames worden gedaan: partijen die niets afspreken, maar "het komt wel goed, want ik ken hem".
Nah, b4est kans dat je dan wordt genaaid, en soms zelfs dubbel!

----------


## Gast1401081

@moderator : de kvk heeft dat onderzoek naar de overlevingstermijn al eens gedaan, en 25% haalt het eerste jaar niet eens, terwijl 80% de eerste 5 jaar niet haalt. Was specifiek naar onze branche verwezen, dus alles met licht en geluid, annoo 1999, of zo.

----------


## sd_2

Het is inderdaad heel jammer dat een paar rake klappen waarschijnlijk de oplossing is die het effectiefste is. Ik heb via mensen vernomen dat volgens hun ervaring een incassobureau inschakelen weinig zin heeft omdat die niet genoeg druk kunnen uitoefenen, en als het hun te moeilijk wordt blijven ze er al helemaal met hun poten vanaf. Hier zijn we dan ook niet aan begonnen. 
Op het moment is er nog steeds geen schot in de zaak. Onze advocaat heeft contact gezocht met onze wanbetaler, maar zelfs de kerst kon er niet voor zorgen dat hij de centjes in de daarvoor opgegeven tijd overgemaakt werden. Waarschijnlijk wil hij zijn verhaal liever uitleggen tegen de rechter.

K hou jullie op de hoogte.

Grtz, Dennis

----------


## berolios

Als het echt extreem is kun je ook een paar spullen van de wanbetaler in 'onderpand' nemen (evt. onder andere naam spullen gaan huren en die pas retourneren na betaling van de schulden + kosten advocaat). Ik zou wel eerst effe aan jouw advocaat vragen in hoeverre dat is toegestaan en onder welke voorwaarden (ik weet dat dit namelijk in bepaalde gevallen is toegestaan !!).

Verder denk ik dat je binnen wat juridisch mogelijk is de juiste keuze hebt gemaakt door met een advocaat of deurwaarder stappen te ondernemen, veel succes verder in ieder geval...

----------


## Banned

Als je klant bij een deurwaarder nog niet wil betalen ( mss KAN hij niet betalen )

Meestal is de deurwaarder gerechtigd om spullen mee te nemen naar de schade die jij hebt ! 

Dat heeft hij NIET gedaan ! 

Mss had die klant van jou wel een goede reden om juist NIET te betalen ! 

Ken een firma die feesten organiseerd en een klant van hun was NIET TEVREDEN over het feest wat door hun werd georganiseerd ! dat was de reden dat klant niet betaalde !

Voor de rechter had hij dit verklaard met bewijzen dat in het contract stond dat de organisatie een spectaculair en een feest met veel entertainment en aktie met een goede dj en artiesten werd verkocht maar het echte feest precies het tegenovergestelde was ( klant had bewijs op video en getuigenverklaringen van feestgangers ) 

Rechter gaf klant gelijk dus bedrijf kon naar zijn centen fluiten en een hoge rekening van de rechtbank ! 

Reden hiervoor was dat organisatie mooie plannen hed op papier maar in praktijk deze NIET nakwam ( nalatigheid of zoeits ) 

Plus vindt ik dat de kosten bij rechter en deurwaarder vaak hoger zijn dan het te ontvangen bedrag ! 

Ik ben gewoon voorstander van bij grotere klussen 50% vooraf te betalen en de andere helft tijdens het feest voor een bepaald tijdstip ( niet erna want dan zijn de mensen meestal gevlogen ) betalen ze niet optijd gewoon stekker eruit ! 

Dat recht heb jij als contactant ! 

Wedden dat er binnen een paar miniuten geld op tafel ligt ! 

Dat is in mijn ogen de beste methode om te werken ! 

Dit moet je natuurlijk wel in je voorwaarden zetten ! 

KLant weet de afspraak en JIJ staat in je recht om je opdracht te weigeren !

----------


## showband

> Mss had die klant van jou wel een goede reden om juist NIET te betalen ! 
> 
> Ken een firma die feesten organiseerd en een klant van hun was NIET TEVREDEN over het feest wat door hun werd georganiseerd ! dat was de reden dat klant niet betaalde !



*theoretische mode aan* Wettelijk gezien mag je zelfs bij wanprestatie een rekening niet negeren. Je kunt natuurlijk wel terugeisen. *theoretische mode uit* In de praktijk denk ik dat dit soort gevallen vaker voorkomt dan je denkt. De schuld is meestal een mix tussen een klant die onrealistische eisen stelt aan soms maar net meerderjarige 'leveranciers' die duidelijk niet ervaren zijn. (als eerst een professioneel bedrijf met allemaal kostenverhogende zaken in een offerte aankomt en vervolgens een onervaren 18-jarige een goedkoop plan inlevert waar dat allemaal niet in staat? Kiezen ze nog voor dat goedkope plan..) En een grote berg 'verhuurders' die niet in staat zijn met hun klanten op een behoorlijk empatisch niveau te communiceren.





> Plus vindt ik dat de kosten bij rechter en deurwaarder vaak hoger zijn dan het te ontvangen bedrag !



Als ik de posts in dit onderwerp lees denk ik dat we over rekeningen spreken die wél met veel bombarie naar de deurwaarder kunnen. Een PRESA zou op dit gebied erg nuttig kunnen zijn. Duidelijke verkoopvoorwaarden en normen. En daarna de garantie van een deurwaarder aan je broek bij niet betalen. Eventueel een gedocumenteerde zwarte lijst. (als de deurwaarder het erkent? dan kun je het gerust publiceren in mijn ogen)  :Cool:  





> Ik ben gewoon voorstander van bij grotere klussen 50% vooraf te betalen en de andere helft tijdens het feest voor een bepaald tijdstip ( niet erna want dan zijn de mensen meestal gevlogen ) betalen ze niet optijd gewoon stekker eruit ! 
> 
> Dat recht heb jij als contactant ! 
> Wedden dat er binnen een paar miniuten geld op tafel ligt ! 
> Dat is in mijn ogen de beste methode om te werken ! 
> Dit moet je natuurlijk wel in je voorwaarden zetten ! 
> KLant weet de afspraak en JIJ staat in je recht om je opdracht te weigeren !



Ik werk al jaren met betaling tijdens de eerste pauze. En dit heeft mij zeker twee keer problemen bespaard. Voor klanten kan dit geen probleem zijn. En soms is het zelfs prettiger omdat ze niet tot einde avond een nuchtere contactpersoon met geld standby hoeven te hebben. Of tijdens het drukke afbouwen/vegen/opruimen met geld bezig moeten gaan.

Even een eerlijke vraag? Hoeveel van de hier lezende Drive-in's of PA's hebben duidelijke verhuurvoorwaarden op hun site staan?
Ga eerst goed googelen naar de naam/locatie enz. van een offerteaanvrager om te kijken of er 'vreemde dingen' zijn! Dit heeft mij waarschijnlijk al tientallen keren shit bespaard.

----------


## berolios

@Showband:

Betaling gedurende de eerste pauze werkt inderdaad perfect voor een band of drive-in show, daar het bij 'artiesten' min of meer de regel is op de avond zélf cash te betalen. Dit ga je nooit voor elkaar krijgen als free-lancer of als verhuurbedrijf, oké, wel bij cafés of kleinere bandjes oid, maar ik het business-to-business circuit houd je op die manier geen klanten meer over, want ze doen er gewoon niet aan mee !

----------


## Gast1401081

A - we kennen allemaal het verschil tussen rake klappen en een judo-verhaal toch wel, 
B - ging ik ooit eens zelf failliet aan dit soort truuks
C - @ Mephisto : schrijf eens een verhaal zonder harde returns en uitroeptekens, ik word moe van dat geschreeuw.

Verder is er een enorm verschil tussen gelijk hebben en gelijk krijgen. En dus is idd het handje contantje voor de laatste set de ideale oplossing. 
Ik zal mijn verdere truuks om mijn geld te krijgen niet hier posten maar idd : af en toe kun je niet anders.

----------


## cobi

> Het is inderdaad heel jammer dat een paar rake klappen waarschijnlijk de oplossing is die het effectiefste is. Ik heb via mensen vernomen dat volgens hun ervaring een incassobureau inschakelen weinig zin heeft omdat die niet genoeg druk kunnen uitoefenen, en als het hun te moeilijk wordt blijven ze er al helemaal met hun poten vanaf. Hier zijn we dan ook niet aan begonnen. 
> Op het moment is er nog steeds geen schot in de zaak. Onze advocaat heeft contact gezocht met onze wanbetaler, maar zelfs de kerst kon er niet voor zorgen dat hij de centjes in de daarvoor opgegeven tijd overgemaakt werden. Waarschijnlijk wil hij zijn verhaal liever uitleggen tegen de rechter.
> 
> K hou jullie op de hoogte.
> 
> Grtz, Dennis



Misschien dat je een onderscheid moet maken in een incassoburo en een deurwaardes kantoor. Iedere idioot (of uitsmijter, kijk naar Peter R. de Vries) kan een incassoburo beginnen, maar meer dan een beetje telefoneren en brieven sturen mogen dit soort bedrijven niet. Een deurwaarder is bij wet bevoegd en mag dus ook spullen in beslag nemen (na een juridische procedure), en kan dus wel delelijk iets doen. Moet er natuurlijk wel iets te halen zijn bij de tegenpartij.

----------


## berolios

> Mijn Ouders hebben een eigen incassobureau en wat jij hierboven schrijft is dus absoluut niet waar. Als je een goed incassobureau opzoekt die duidelijke brieven schrijft en een zaak sireus neemt raakt 90% van alle gevallen je klant vaak toch onder de indruk. En ga eens praten met een incassobureau, misschien dat ze eens langs kunnen gaan om te praten. (incassobemiddeling)




Jij zegt dat een incasso-bureau dus wél meer mag dan per saldo brieven schrijven, telefoneren en vriendelijk vragen/ dreigen met een procedure ? Sorry, maar dan denk ik dat je nog even goed moet bekijken hoe het nu precies allemaal in elkaar steekt, want significant meer dan dat mogen ze toch echt niet hoor  :Wink: .

Ik heb het hier trouwens niet over beun-de-haas incasso-bureaus hoor, alles netjes en alles op de juiste manier. En de hardnekkige wanbetalers weten (helaas) precies wat ze wél en wat ze níet kunnen binnen de wet, dus ook van wie ze wat te vrezen hebben en van wie niet. Mijn (gelukkig zeer beperkte) ervaring is in ieder geval dat in 90% van de gevallen de wanbetaler dus níet onder de indruk is van een incasso-bureau, omdat hij verdomd goed weet dat deze effectief gezien tóch niks mogen. Maar misschien dat mijn mening hierover enigzins gebiased is, omdat ik misschien net toevallig last heb gehad met het hardnekkigste type wanbetaler of zo. Zoveel problemen heb ik nu ook weer niet gehad (om eerlijk te zijn pas twee keer), dus ik kan niet zeggen in hoeverre mijn ervaring representatief is voor de algemene situatie.

----------


## Gast1401081

las ook nog iets over een beveiligiungsbedrijf..Mooie combinatie, securitybedrijf Binnen Zonder Kloppen, sterk gelieerd aan Sportschool Wodan, zeker...En lid van de TegenPartij, samen voor je eegen...

denk dat ik er ook maar een klein bedrijfje bij begin...

----------


## djrico

> las ook nog iets over een beveiligiungsbedrijf..Mooie combinatie, securitybedrijf Binnen Zonder Kloppen, sterk gelieerd aan Sportschool Wodan, zeker...En lid van de TegenPartij, samen voor je eegen...
> 
> denk dat ik er ook maar een klein bedrijfje bij begin...



Ons beveiligingsbedrijf en Incassobedrijf zijn toch echt appart van elkaar en zeker niet wat jij denkt hoor :Mad:  Denk je nou echt dat wij een beveiligingsbedrijf hebben om incassozaken te doen. Ik dacht van niet. :Confused:   Breng een eens bezoek aan onze website: www.ypsecurity.nl en oordeel dan eens....i.p.v. een nutteloze mening geven gebaseerd of dingen die helemaal niet kloppen.

----------


## berolios

iets met een kort lontje en een postbus 51 spotje?

----------


## Stage-Q

om het topic ff wat leven in te blazen,


ik heb het nu toch echt wel gehad met bedrijven die zich helemaal niks aantrekken van de "14 dagen regeling".
Dit is natuurlijk over 't algemeen al wel bekend bij vele freelancers dat bedrijven daar lak aan hebben.

Maar soms duur 't me de laatste tijd toch wel ff te lang..vooral de grotere bedragen laten nogal op zich wachten.

Al regelmatig achteraan gebeld...en altijd dezelfde antwoorden.


Wat moeten we dan als freelancer tegenwoordig, vooruit laten betalen?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Bij ons betaald iedereen vooraf, geen betaling: reservering weg!
Alleen klanten die wij kennen, betalen achteraf, termijn van 14 dagen. Te laat is herinnering. Na 7 dagen, eerste aanmaning, nogmaals 7 dagen tweede aanmaning. Hebben ze na 7 dagen (totaal dus 28 dagen) niet betaald, wordt alles automatisch verzonden naar ons incassobureau, zonder excuus...

Regeling klinkt hard, maar wij hebben in het verleden genoeg gedonder gehad :Mad:

----------


## Stage-Q

helaas moet het tegenwoordig op deze manier inderdaad.

Een freelancer wil gewoon binnen 14 dagen het geld zien.
De maatschappij is immers duur genoeg.

Ik ga denk ik bij sommige klanten ook maar eens de vooruitbetaling handhaven.

----------


## berolios

> Ik ga denk ik bij sommige klanten ook maar eens de vooruitbetaling handhaven.



Als free-lancer is het gewoon een klote situatie als klanten te laat betalen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat 14 dagen wel een redelijk krappe regeling is hoor. Bij mij staat er ook 14 dagen op mijn factuur, maar meestal worden de centjes ófwel direct (65%), ófwel binnen 30 dagen (35%) overgemaakt. 30 dagen is de normale termijn zeg maar.

Als je het op een gegeven moment druk genoeg krijgt, kun je de klanten uitkiezen waar je wél netjes op tijd betaald wordt en dergelijke, ik mag me wat dat betreft ondertussen gelukkig prijzen, maar dat is echt niet altijd zo geweest! 

Ik heb in het verleden ook wel last gehad van late (of héééél late/ niet)betalers, op een gegeven moment heb ik gewoon de keuze gemaakt mijn prioriteiten bij andere klanten te leggen. Bij ééntje ben ik gewoon expliciet gestopt, bij anderen heb ik het gewoon te druk om nog voor hun aan de slag te (willen) gaan.

Vaak zie je ook dat de bedrijven die de betalingen niet voor elkaar hebben, ook andere dingen niet voor elkaar hebben... in dat opzicht kun je je ook afvragen of je daar wel voor wilt werken. Je moet voor jezelf uitmaken waar je naartoe wilt, wil je bij de bedrijven blijven werken waar betalen een issue is, dan moet je daar maatregelen voor treffen (maak dan ook zeker een financiele buffer aan van een paar maanden!). Je kunt echter ook zeggen: zo wil ik niet leven... en zoeken naar de klanten die het wél op de juiste manier doen. Geloof me, die zijn er genoeg... dat soort bedrijven trekt dan ook vaak terecht de goede technici naar zich toe.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan!
Cheers

----------


## Stage-Q

vind ik persoonlijk dus bullshit...

bij essent moet ik ook gewoon netjes binnen 14 dagen betalen, en waarom zou een bedrijf dan een maand mogen wachten om te betalen als beschreven staat op de factuur om binnen 14 dagen te betalen.

Is toch totale waanzin?!

kreeg laatst van een theater de reactie: ja onze financieel manager is op vakantie.... Ja so what, is dat een reden om pas na anderhalf maand te betalen?....

----------


## berolios

> vind ik persoonlijk dus bullshit...



Nou, fijn dat mijn bijdrage gewaardeerd wordt...





> ...bij essent moet ik ook gewoon netjes binnen 14 dagen betalen, en waarom zou een bedrijf dan een maand mogen wachten om te betalen als beschreven staat op de factuur om binnen 14 dagen te betalen...



Essent is business-to-consumer, dat is een hele andere wereld dan business-to-business waar wij als free-lancers in zitten. In de B2B is 30 dagen de norm en in sommige branches zijn zelfs nog veel langere betalingstermijnen de norm! Kun je in mijn ogen dus écht niet met elkaar vergelijken, maar bon... 

Enfin, je moet het zelf weten, ik vind betalen binnen 30 dagen ipv 14 dagen persoonlijk echt niet excessief en het dan ook niet waard daarvoor bij klanten aan de bel te gaan trekken, als jij daar problemen van wilt maken, is dat jouw keuze. Vraag me alleen af of je daar niet je eigen ruiten mee ingooit. Als je in de ogen van jouw klanten op een gegeven moment 'te lastig' wordt, gaan ze vanzelf iemand anders boeken.

Succes ermee in ieder geval.

----------


## Stage-Q

ik bedoelde het niet persoonlijk tegen jou Berolios,
Je bijdrage was prima


maar ik wordt gewoon een beetje ziek van de maatschappij van nederland.

----------


## axs

> ik bedoelde het niet persoonlijk tegen jou Berolios,
> Je bijdrage was prima
> 
> 
> maar ik wordt gewoon een beetje ziek van de maatschappij van nederland.



Iedereen toch? 
En wat een geluk dat je niet in Belgie woont (ow ja, kan ik nog 'belgie' zeggen?)

Is echt nergens beter hoor... kan het dus vergelijken met Belgie, Frankrijk, ... en ik denk dat Jeroen het netjes verwoord! 
Aanpassen aan de huidige situatie is het enige wat je kan doen, willen of niet.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Bij ons betaald iedereen vooraf, geen betaling: reservering weg!
> Alleen klanten die wij kennen, betalen achteraf, termijn van 14 dagen. Te laat is herinnering. Na 7 dagen, eerste aanmaning, nogmaals 7 dagen tweede aanmaning. Hebben ze na 7 dagen (totaal dus 28 dagen) niet betaald, wordt alles automatisch verzonden naar ons incassobureau, zonder excuus...
> 
> Regeling klinkt hard, maar wij hebben in het verleden genoeg gedonder gehad



mm.. wettelijk niet geheel mogelijk.
30dagen is een betalingstermijn vastgelegd in de wet. Daarna de eerste plus tweede aanmaling en dan mogen er pas kosten in rekening worden gebracht, een incassoburo helpt meestal wel met het "tijdig" betalen.

een tip welke ik steeds vaker zie bij de grote bedrijven..
vooraf of contant bij oplevering laten betalen en dan een korting toepassen. 2-3% over het totaal.

deze bereken je uiteraard vooraf in de prijs.
spreek dit wel duidelijk af, schriftelijk vastleggen. 
anders wordt er nog niet tijdig betaald en trekken zij rustig die korting van het factuur bedrag af.

Maar inderdaad, bedrijven die zeer laat betalen, meestal is er dan meer aan de hand. Andere bedrijven, meestal de toch wel grote, maken er een sport van en kunnen er zelfs grote winst mee boeken door alles laat te betalen. 

Personeel te laat betalen vind ik persoonlijk respectloos van de opdrachtgever richting zijn of haar personeel.

Zo ken ik een bedrijf in wand en daksystemen dat speciaal iemand heeft aangenomen om alleen maar later te kunnen betalen. Kan zonder problemen uit. Uiteraard gaat het om hele andere bedragen..

----------


## vasco

> bij essent moet ik ook gewoon netjes binnen 14 dagen betalen....



Ik betaal al mijn privé rekeningen gewoon één keer per maand op de eerste van die maand. Ik heb nog nooit gedonder gehad hierover. Houd mijn persoonlijke boekhouding eenvoudig en overzichtelijk.

Ook is 30 dagen een normale termijn bij bedrijf tot bedrijf maar dat is hier al aangehaald. Hier zijn zoals Watt Xtra al aangeeft wettelijke regels voor opgesteld. Misschien even te raden gaan bij jou/een boekhouder hierover.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Hm, heb dit ooit zo voorgesteld aan het incassobureau. Zal het binnenkort even op tafel leggen.

Bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hm, heb dit ooit zo voorgesteld aan het incassobureau. Zal het binnenkort even op tafel leggen.
> 
> Bedankt voor de tip!



neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat een brief van het incassoburo meestal wel voldoende is om te betalen...
Het zou alleen jammer zijn als je op jaarbasis enkele tientallen euro's zou moeten betalen aan het incassoburo terwijl zij weten dat er wetterlijke betalingstermijnen bestaan maar jij dit zo hebt afgesproken.



Ik vind het persoonlijk echter niet netjes tegenover je klanten. Er is gewoonweg een wetterlijk betalingstermijn van 30 dagen. veel bedrijven houden zich hieraan. Mocht het hierna nog niet worden betaald, tja dan wil een dergelijke brief wel helpen om toch binnen redelijk termijn je geld te krijgen.

Veel bedrijven zetten er inderdaad tussen de 7 en 14 dagen op, 14 dagen heb ik zelf ook. Echter gaat bij mij voor 30dagen verstreken zijn geen herinnering de deur uit. 

Wetterlijk niet juist en het komt ook pusshend over. Ik krijg zo nu en dan ook een herinnering op de 15de dag.. Prima, gaat regelrecht de papierbak in wordt gewoon netjes binnen de 30 dagen betaald.

Als iedereen zich aan de 30 dagen zou houden was het ook geen probleem.
Is het voor jezelf wel een probleem om 30 dagen te moeten wachten? tja dan zul je vooraf afspraken moeten maken met je opdrachtgever, zoals ik eerder al heb aangegeven.

----------


## Stage-Q

> Ik betaal al mijn privé rekeningen gewoon één keer per maand op de eerste van die maand. Ik heb nog nooit gedonder gehad hierover. Houd mijn persoonlijke boekhouding eenvoudig en overzichtelijk.
> 
> Ook is 30 dagen een normale termijn bij bedrijf tot bedrijf maar dat is hier al aangehaald. Hier zijn zoals Watt Xtra al aangeeft wettelijke regels voor opgesteld. Misschien even te raden gaan bij jou/een boekhouder hierover.




heb m'n boekhouder inderdaad al eens ff aan het werk gezet over dit verhaal,

hij gaat het voor me even uitzoeken hoe ik het beste kan handelen e.d.

----------


## ralph

mensen...wettelijke blablabla....De mensen die dat roepen: laat het me zien en je krijgt een krat bier!

Wanneer ik zaeklijk met een ander bedrijf afspreek dat ik een dienst lever, dat de betalingstermijn daarvoor maximaal 14 dagen is na factuurdatum, dan is dat volkomen legaal.
Iedereen die anders van mening is die heeft het helaas bij het verkeerde eind.

Wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat 14 dagen gebruikelijk is, dat is wat anders.
Een betalingstermijn van 30 dagen klinkt heel fijn, maar dat wil dus zeggen dat je met een beetje pech en rekken pas na 8 weken over je knaken kan beschikken.

Niets staat je vrij om ( B2B!!!) betalingsafspraken te maken.

Een X bedrag vooruit, alles vooruit, 50% voor aanvang, 50 binnen 30 dagen na factuurdatum, X dagen na aanvang, x dagen na factuurdatum. het mag en kan allemaal.

Wat je wel moet doen: zorgen dat de overeengekomen betalingscondities voor aanvang van de overeenkomst helder zijn, onderdeel uitmaken van de afgesloten overeenkomst.

kortom: het belang van goede (algemene)voorwaarden!

Sommige opdrachtgevers geven van te voren aan dat ze lang nodig hebben om het bedrag aan je over te kunnen maken ( DOP bijvoorbeeld) fijne is dat je het dan van te voren weet. Kan je er rekening mee houden.

Opdrachtgevers die hun afspraken niet nakomen, die hebben vaak een liquiditeitsprobleem. Kan een overweging zijn een klus wel of niet aan te nemen, om een ander bedrag te berekenen.

In sommige gevallen kan het stimulerend werken om een spoedige betaling te belonen met een korting.

...krijg dorst....

----------


## vasco

> mensen...wettelijke blablabla....De mensen die dat roepen: laat het me zien...
> 
> kortom: het belang van goede (algemene)voorwaarden!



Staat gewoon op de site van de Kamer van Koophandel. De enige manier om anders af te spreken is middels de door jou genoemde algemene voorwaarden die je het bedrijf hebt moeten laten inzien voor de opdracht zodat zij van de afwijkende betalingstermijn op de hoogte zijn. Heb je geen algemene voorwaarden of staat de afwijkende betalingstermijn er niet in opgenomen is het wettelijk 30 dagen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Staat gewoon op de site van de Kamer van Koophandel. De enige manier om anders af te spreken is middels de door jou genoemde algemene voorwaarden die je het bedrijf hebt moeten laten inzien voor de opdracht zodat zij van de afwijkende betalingstermijn op de hoogte zijn. Heb je geen algemene voorwaarden of staat de afwijkende betalingstermijn er niet in opgenomen is het wettelijk 30 dagen.



Ralph: proost!!

in het Burgerlijk Wetboek 6:119a staat : "Indien geen uiterste dag van betaling is overeengekomen, is de wettelijke rente van rechtswege verschuldigd: 1. vanaf 30 dagen na de aanvang van de dag, volgende op die waarop de schuldenaar de factuur heeft ontvangen.

als we even opzoeken hoe we betalingstermijnen moeten vastleggen dan komen we uit bij het vastleggen van een overeengekomen betalingstermijn schriftelijk aan beide partijen.

een algemene voorwaarden is een prima zaak maar in dit geval niet geheel waterdicht. Je zult de betalingstermijn dus expliciet op de overeenkomst moeten vermelden. Deze getekend terug ontvangen waarna je een poot om op te staan hebt.

Blijft echter de vraag of je het netjes vind. 30 dagen is in mijn ogen erg normaal.. Stuur optijd de facturen, betaal zelf ook optijd. 
Ben je zelf genoodzaakt om je geld eerder te ontvangen? maak andere afspraken vooraf!!! zoals ik reeds heb geschreven..

Biertje jongens?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

even als aanvulling

voor beginnende ondernemingen, freelancers vind ik trouwens dat je best een ander betalingstermijn kunt aanhouden met je opdrachtgevers. Wanneer je dit uitlegd moet hier best uit te komen zijn, vermeld bij de overeenkomst dan wel even je betalingstermijn die zij ondertekenen.

Je zit vaak met hoge startkosten, hebt je dienst ook geleverd dus waarom zij niet tijdig betalen?

duidelijke afspraken maken is het hier sleutelwoord.. vaak zal het goed gaan een enkele keer niet, vraag je dan af of je wel voor die bedrijven wilt werken..is namelijk ook een kwestie van respect. Echter zijn er gewoon veel bedrijven die het betalingsverkeer hebben ingesteld op 30 dagen.

Gemeente daargelaten... daar is 6 tot 8 weken namelijk heel normaal.
maarja als het grote bedragen en leuke verdiensten zijn zul je soms moeten slikken.  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> mensen...wettelijke blablabla....De mensen die dat roepen: laat het me zien en je krijgt een krat bier!



Oh ja, wil je mijn afleveradres hebben voor het kratje bier, heb dorst  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ralph: proost!!
> 
> in het Burgerlijk Wetboek 6:119a staat : "Indien geen uiterste dag van betaling is overeengekomen, is de wettelijke rente van rechtswege verschuldigd: 1. vanaf 30 dagen na de aanvang van de dag, volgende op die waarop de schuldenaar de factuur heeft ontvangen.
> 
> ?



je hebt het hier over de wettelijke rente, das weer een ander verhaal, daarvoor moet je erst een Executaire Titel halen bij de rechtbank,,,  de schuldignaar moet dan in gebreke gesteld zijn, etc.... en das dud een verkeerd artikel op de verkeerde plaats.


offeh, dan mag dus contant bij aflevering ( de melkboer) ook niet meer?? enne, de benzine boer mag ook pas na 30 dagen geld zien?? gewoon wegrijden, ben je bij de volgende stoplichten al de pineut...
Wel ff weten waar je over praat .
Als ik mn activiteiten pas opstart nadat ( een gedeelte)  is betaald is dat geheel legaal, hoor..

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ik vind het - zeker in het geval van freelancers - juist normaal dat er ZEER snel (binnen 14 dagen sowieso) betaald wordt. Je komt namelijk ook opdraven op het moment dat de opdrachtgever je nodig heeft, en je hebt het puur over eigen arbeid (dus geen inhuur/materiaal dat ook later betaald kan worden).

----------


## Watt Xtra

> je hebt het hier over de wettelijke rente, das weer een ander verhaal, daarvoor moet je erst een Executaire Titel halen bij de rechtbank,,, de schuldignaar moet dan in gebreke gesteld zijn, etc.... en das dud een verkeerd artikel op de verkeerde plaats.
> 
> 
> offeh, dan mag dus contant bij aflevering ( de melkboer) ook niet meer?? enne, de benzine boer mag ook pas na 30 dagen geld zien?? gewoon wegrijden, ben je bij de volgende stoplichten al de pineut...
> Wel ff weten waar je over praat .
> Als ik mn activiteiten pas opstart nadat ( een gedeelte) is betaald is dat geheel legaal, hoor..



Dat zeg ik en het artikel toch ook niet? wel artikel *119* he?
er staat als ik het zo lees dat er na 30 dagen mag worden overgegaan tot het berekenen van rente over het verschuldigde bedrag. Daarbinnen kun jij als schuldeiser dus niets ondernemen, wettelijk gezien.

ik zie niets over contant of direct geld zien staan.
en over activiteiten en betalen en opstarten zie ik ook niets staan.

----------


## ralph

Kratje bier blijft voor alsnog hier, nergens een wettekst die het stelt zoals eerder werd gesuggereerd.
Voorm mensen die dromen van gratiess bier, droom lekker verder...je zal die tekst ook niet vinden.

Wat wel wordt aangegevn is dat, dertig dagen na vervaldatum van de gestelde betalingstermijn er een wettelijke rente berekend kan worden, dat is Watt extra aanhaalt.

Zegt niets over de overeen te komen betalingstermijn.

----------


## AJB

Een rechter oordeelt naar redelijkheid en billijkheid, en de "redelijke" termijn is in Nederland vastgelegd op 30 dagen (in bestaande jurisprudentie).

D.w.z. dat een rechter wel degelijk gaat oordelen aan de hand van 30 dagen (tenzij anders schriftelijk overeengekomen).

Alles buiten de 30 dagen zonder afspraak = onredelijk... Dat is absoluut bij wet geregeld.

----------


## Watt Xtra

he Ralph, ik ben ook niet uit op je kratje bier hoor, nodig liever eens mensen uit om een biertje te komen drinken...

wat ik met deze wet wilde aanhalen is, zoals Arvid ook schrijft: redelijk betalingstermijn is 30dagen, rechter zal hier ook naar kijken. Hoe het allemaal zit en staat omschreven moet je me niet op vastpinnen, zover ga ik niet in de wetten.

Verder zoals ik reeds heb geschreven. En enkele anderen meer. Betalen en werken heeft te maken met respect naar elkaar, helaas wordt dat steeds minder heb ik nog wel eens het idee.

wanneer alles netjes binnen 30 dagen wordt betaald, niets aan de hand, voor startende ondernemingen of freelancers kan ik begrijpen dat dit zeer moeilijk is, zie dus mijn regels eerder, probeer er met de opdrachtgever uit te komen!

Ik heb eenmaal meegemaakt, is nog niet eens gek lang terug. Dat er na een 3tal maanden een herinnering kwam.. Ik had de factuur niet voldaan. 
Dit vond ik zeer vervelend, is er op de een of andere manier tussendoor geschoten. Ben er meteen persoonlijk langs gegaan excuses aanbieden, uiteraard dezelfde dag betaald en een flesje wijn meegebracht.

Was in dit geval ook nog een bedrijf waar ik graag en regelmatig over de vloer kom. Dit soort dingen moet je oplossen, zien te voorkomen maar als het gebeurt zeker op een nette manier rechtzetten en je gezicht laten zien.
want wanbetalers... geeft gewoon een slechte naam.
Zie ook hier, inmiddels 7 pagina's over geschreven.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat zeg ik en het artikel toch ook niet? wel artikel *119* he?
> er staat als ik het zo lees dat er na 30 dagen mag worden overgegaan tot het berekenen van rente over het verschuldigde bedrag. Daarbinnen kun jij als schuldeiser dus niets ondernemen, wettelijk gezien.
> 
> ik zie niets over contant of direct geld zien staan.
> en over activiteiten en betalen en opstarten zie ik ook niets staan.



ff lezen : INDIEN GEEN UITERSTE DAG VAN BETALING IS OVEEENGEKOMEN  119a  >>>>>>>>>>>> dan pas geldt dat artikel... wat verder gaat over de rente die vergoedt dient te worden. 
Heeft niks met een betalingstermijn te maken. 
119a hoort onder 119, wat gaat over de schadeveroeding bij wanbetaling


gelul dus, in dit geval.





> Hoe het allemaal zit en staat omschreven moet je me niet op vastpinnen, zover ga ik niet in de wetten.
> 
> .



ik dus wel ( schade en schande wijs geworden..)

----------


## mtouch

Die 2 tot 3 % korting bij tijdig betalen, dat is een wassen neus en ik raad iedereen af om daaraan te beginnen. Dat het als pressiemiddel werkt is mooi, maar zelfs als je te laat betaalt sta je als opdrachtgever dan volledig in je recht om het bedrag _inclusief_ die kredietbeperking te hanteren. Nu ik het weer opschrijf, vind ik het zelf ook weer eigenlijk te idioot voor woorden, maar bij diverse gevallen in het verleden waarbij een zaak voor de rechter moest komen, oordeelde de rechter dat het orderbedrag slechts het bedrag _inclusief_ deze korting was.

Verder is het prima dat iedereen die algemene norm van 30 dagen aanhoudt. We hebben kennelijk met zijn allen geaccepteerd dat dat gangbaar is. Maar op het moment dat je een schriftelijke overeenkomst aangaat, waar de betalingstermijn op staat vermeld en waar bovendien opstaat dat opdrachtgever door ondertekening akkoord gaat met je algemene voorwaarden... waarin bovendien ook nog eens staat dat wanneer hij het niet eens is met een factuur hij dat binnen 8 dagen na dagtekening aan moet geven (dit staat ook nog eens op de factuur zelf vermeld)................ hoe komt het dan nog bij mensen op dat anderhalve- of twee maanden een normale betalingstermijn is?!?!?! Ik ben de discussie wel eens aangegaan met een klant (het betrof een wat loggere organisatie). Die kon alleen maar zeggen: "Wij betalen altijd na 30 dagen, dat staat in onze inkoopvoorwaarden." Deze had ik a) nog nooit gezien en b) doen deze niet terzake.........want dat staat ook weer in onze algemene voorwaarden.

Er is dus een verschil tussen moedwillig niet binnen de door jou gestelde termijn willen betalen en een kwestie van beleid. Het zou helpen in Nederland als we ons als leveranciers niet blind zouden staren op prestigieuze grote opdrachtgevers die je uiteindelijk dus in financiële problemen kunnen brengen. Hier vooraf duidelijk over praten met je opdrachtgever helpt echt, maar het kost echt even tijd en energie. Overigens... als het een vaste klant is met twee klusjes per week, dan is het ook niet zo belangrijk als een klusje pas na twee maanden wordt betaald... als-ie elke week maar netjes geld overmaakt.

Maar de belangrijkste reden van niet betalen is in Nederland toch echt: niet genoeg geld in kas (of op de bankrekening). Het is ook een beetje geven en nemen denk ik. Ondernemen is risico nemen en startende bedrijven die bij jou afnemen en langzaam (ik zeg : langzaam en dus niet : niet) betalen... kunnen later wel gewoon grote en kredietwaardigere klanten worden.

Het is jammer dat het niet zo zwart-wit is, want het zou makkelijker zijn als het dat wel was.  :Wink:

----------


## geenstijl21

> Verder is het prima dat iedereen die algemene norm van 30 dagen aanhoudt. We hebben kennelijk met zijn allen geaccepteerd dat dat gangbaar is. Maar op het moment dat je een schriftelijke overeenkomst aangaat, waar de betalingstermijn op staat vermeld en waar bovendien opstaat dat opdrachtgever door ondertekening akkoord gaat met je algemene voorwaarden... waarin bovendien ook nog eens staat dat wanneer hij het niet eens is met een factuur hij dat binnen 8 dagen na dagtekening aan moet geven (dit staat ook nog eens op de factuur zelf vermeld)................ hoe komt het dan nog bij mensen op dat anderhalve- of twee maanden een normale betalingstermijn is?!?!?! Ik ben de discussie wel eens aangegaan met een klant (het betrof een wat loggere organisatie). Die kon alleen maar zeggen: "Wij betalen altijd na 30 dagen, dat staat in onze inkoopvoorwaarden." Deze had ik a) nog nooit gezien en b) doen deze niet terzake.........want dat staat ook weer in onze algemene voorwaarden.



Je kunt er lang of kort over praten maar.... na 30 dagen kunnen er pas juridische stappen worden genomen. Ook al staat er "na 8 dagen betalen" in de algemene leveringsvoorwaarden.....

----------


## mtouch

Nee, ik bedoel in dit geval dat op de factuur wel een betalingstermijn van 14 dagen staat, alleen ook reclames binnen 8 dagen. Het gaat mij dan niet eens zozeer om naar aanleiding van welke termijn je juridische stappen wel of niet kunt nemen. Het gaat mij om a) het niet nakomen van afspraken waar iemand wel zelf voor getekend heeft. Als je van tevoren toch al weet dat je die betalingstermijn niet gaat halen... teken er dan ook niet voor, of geef het aan, dan kan de overeenkomst misschien zelfs nog worden aangepast. En b) de eerdere gevallen die in deze thread lees, over klanten die na een paar maanden pas aangeven niet tevreden te zijn en daarom niet willen betalen. Communiceer dat dan!

----------


## showband

> Maar op het moment dat je een schriftelijke overeenkomst aangaat, waar de betalingstermijn op staat vermeld en waar bovendien opstaat dat opdrachtgever door ondertekening akkoord gaat met je algemene voorwaarden... waarin bovendien ook nog eens staat dat wanneer hij het niet eens is met een factuur hij dat binnen 8 dagen na dagtekening aan moet geven (dit staat ook nog eens op de factuur zelf vermeld)................ hoe komt het dan nog bij mensen op dat anderhalve- of twee maanden een normale betalingstermijn is?!?!?! Ik ben de discussie wel eens aangegaan met een klant (het betrof een wat loggere organisatie). Die kon alleen maar zeggen: "Wij betalen altijd na 30 dagen, dat staat in onze inkoopvoorwaarden." Deze had ik a) nog nooit gezien en b) doen deze niet terzake.........want dat staat ook weer in onze algemene voorwaarden.



als die kopende logge organisatie onder inkoopvoorwaarden consequent met jou offertes heeft gevraagd. En consequent daaronder orders heeft geplaatst.
Dan verlies jij het in een "battle of forms" met jouw verkoopvoorwaarden en algemene voorwaarden.

Heb jij die inkoopvoorwaarden nooit eens opgevraagd dan?

----------


## mtouch

Jawel... en vervolgens a) gemeld dat ik er niet mee akkoord ging en b) gewezen op een artikel in onze eigen algemene voorwaarden waarin staat dat indien de wederpartij inkoopvoorwaarden heeft die in strijd zijn met onze algemene voorwaarden, onze algemene voorwaarden prevaleren.

Tja... persoonlijk vind ik het een kinderachtig getouwtrek, maar ja, als het zo moet... dan moet het. De wederpartij had zoveel in die inkoopvoorwaarden staan, beloofde zichzelf zelfs allerlei kortingen... pfff... En nadat ik de mededeling had gedaan dat ik dergelijke eisen niet serieus kon nemen als relatief klein bedrijf hadden ze hier wel begrip voor en veranderde hun stugge houding overigens ook.

----------


## laserguy

> Je kunt er lang of kort over praten maar.... na 30 dagen kunnen er pas juridische stappen worden genomen. Ook al staat er "na 8 dagen betalen" in de algemene leveringsvoorwaarden.....



Dat is NIET waar wanneer op de factuur duidelijk de vervaldatum of betalingstermijn wordt vermeld! De eigen DUIDELIJK vermelde betalingstermijn heeft voorrang op de "algemene" regeling van 30 dagen (zie de wet op de betalingsachterstand van 2002 (B)).
@mtouch: als jij kunt bewijzen dat de tegenpartij heeft ontvangen dat jij niet akkoord was met hun voorwaarden dan hebben jouw voorwaarden idd nog altijd voorrang.

----------


## Gast1401081

voor de Liefhebbers een samenvatting : we praten hier over 2 partijen die elkaar een dienst bewijzen, en dat als een zogenaamde zaak zien. De zaak wordt gedaan onder 2 voorwaarden: er is een prestatie, en er is een tegenprestatie. 

De prestatie zal in ons geval vaak een levering van materiaal, of diensten zijn, de tegenprestatie is over het algemeen in geld uitgedrukt. 

In deze zaak worden vaak termijnen genoemd, waaronder vaak specifiek die van de prestatie. Handig, anders sta je een week tevroeg, of 3 dagen te laat op het evenement waar je had willen zijn. Ook de levering wordt benoemd, hoeveel kanaals menger, welk mike-pakket, etc...

De tegenprestatie kan alle kanten uit. Waarbij de hoofdvraag is : wie heeft er het meeste belang bij de zaak, zoals deze voorligt? 
maw:
- Zit jij krap bij kas, en je moet nog wat betalen : dan ga je eerder overstag voor een lager bedrag als er vlot betaald wordt, of zelfs van te voren.
- Zit de opdrachtgever goed in de poen, en is er geen vuiltje aan de lucht, dan geef je hem (tegen een doorberekende rente vergoeding...) 30 dagen netto, 60 dagen netto, of zelfs 90 dagen netto. (en ja, er zijn bedrijfstakken waar 90 dagen de doodnormaalste zaak is.. denk aan de bouw). 
De tegenprestatie heeft ook een termijn, die volledig bespreekbaar is...

Dan is de zaak, gedaan, en, U raadt het reeds ...... Gedane zaken nemen geen keer.

gaat vervolgens één van beiden niet akkoord met de prestatie of tegenprestatie: dan overleg, en daarna de rechter. 2 lampjes te weinig aangehad? boxje van een statief gepleurd? de klant meldt de malheur, en vraagt om compensatie. Van de andere kant : klusje perfect afgeleverd volgens de overeenkomst? dan betalen, binnen de overeenkomst afgeproken termijn. Alles verwijst naar de overeenkomst, of zaak. 

Het toverwoord is "Ingebreke." Gaat één der partijen niet aan zijn verplichtingen voldoen : dan per definitie naar de rechter, hoeveel voorwaarden er algemeen zijn, algemeen verbindend zijn, bij de KVK zijn gepubliceerd etc dan ook. Vaak wordt dit in eerste instantie nog met een aanmaning etc uitgesteld.

En dan kun je er in de minne uitkomen, door te schikken, of de rechtbank doet uitspraak, en maakt haar vonnis uitvoerbaar bij executie. 

that's it.

das ook de reden dat er zoveel trammelant is in ons vak, want wanneer doet de installatie nou precies waarom is gevraagd? Programma van eisen, plan van aanpak, budget-offerte, offerte, en dan pas leveren zie je industrie vaak als volgorde. Bij ons is het meestal een telefoontje : "Ik mot geluid hebben, en wat licht erbij... Heppie nog wat? "

----------


## showband

> b) gewezen op een artikel in onze eigen algemene voorwaarden waarin staat dat indien de wederpartij inkoopvoorwaarden heeft die in strijd zijn met onze algemene voorwaarden, onze algemene voorwaarden prevaleren.



Als de inkoper start met een offerteaanvraag voor een aanbieding onder inkoopvoorwaarden helpt het geen snars om dan een offerte onder verkoopvoorwaarden te doen. Als in de inkoop opdracht gewoon de eis herhaald en inkoopt onder de gevraagde inkoopvoorwaarden kun je alleen een opdracht weigeren. Niet bevestigen onder andere voorwaarden.

Is de order conform de eisen die gevraagd zijn in de offerteaanvraag dan is vanaf het begin duidelijk gesteld geweest dat er niet onder de `standaardvoorwaarden van de verkoper` zal worden gewerkt.

Je HOEFT niet te verkopen of te offereren natuurlijk. En je mag een order dan dus weigeren. Gek genoeg doen bedrijven dat weer zelden.  :Cool: 

In de grote mensen zakenwereld koop je dure zaken dus niet onder standaardvoorwaarden in. Maar worden er uitonderhandelde voorwaarden in het contract meeverwerkt. Je staat als inkoper sterker qua paper wars. Daarom moet je meestal alsnog de voorwaarden helemaal uitonderhandelen.

overigens als een particulier bij een bedrijf aanklopt ga je zeker voor gaas. Want er bestaat zoiets als consumentenbescherming. De rechter zal in principe jouw verkoopvoorwaarden nietig verklaren omdat jantje van 18 die een keertje een ding van 200euri bij jou koopt/huurt natuurlijk nooit serieus kans heeft te onderhandelen over jouw verkoopvoorwaarden. Die gaan dus linea recta rectaal. _die kun je in je kont duwen._

Meer info? NEVI checken!

----------

